# ISO mysterious recipe



## jcheste2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I recall being at a shower once and having a very delicious finger food. It was something like a tortilla shell that had cream cheese and I wanna say pimentos or sweet red peppers in it, may some other things, then it was rolled and cut into little pin wheels. Does anyone have a recipe similar to this?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 10, 2009)

What you are remembering is something that is called Tortilla Pinwheels.  Look here for quite a few recipe variations.


----------



## smoke king (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow-you have finger food in the shower? Fancy! All I have is soap and shampoo!


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Jan 14, 2009)

I've known lots of people who have served this type of dish, but they haven't really used a recipe.  Just cream cheese, tortillas, whatever filling they have on hand (smoked salmon is really popular lately) toothpicks.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 22, 2009)

One that I make that people like is filled with ground Spam (I know, but believe me, it tastes good in this), ground sweet pickles, cream cheese, a little Miracle Whip, and (if I have them) pimientos.  For sandwiches I just use the Spam, sweet pickles, and Miracle Whip, but for pinwheels, I add the cream cheese and pimientos.

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I have several different ones, one has pineapple, one has jalepenos, one has just green onions. Mine do not have meat.
Depending what it's made of, you can dip it in hot sauce or pepper jelly.


----------

